# CRS Platoon



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

And

C6-101st AVN REGT MEDEVAC
_"Hanging It Out There To Pick You Up"_

Invites You To Join The

CRS Platoon​
*What the heck is a CRS?*

Think of MRE's.

For those unfamiliar MRE stands for
Meals Ready to Eat. (Fine cuisine for
discriminating palates.)

CRS stands for _Cigars Ready to Smoke_. Individual package's containing cigars and goodies for our troops to enjoy! 5 cigars are placed in a zip-lock bag along with a humi device. This zip-lock bag is then wrapped in bubble wrap to protect the cigars. Next we include your letter and things like a cigar cutter and/or comfort items and our CRS Platoon label. Everything is then vacuum sealed in a water and airtight bag.

To learn more about *DUSTOFF* please *view this video.*

The Medevac crews will deploy them to the troops "outside the line" across an 800 mile area with air power! The troops will each have there own CRS package that will fit in a ruck sack or jacket pocket.

CRS will be packaged here and shipped to SSG.Adams, Crew Chief with C6-101st AVN REGT MEDEVAC who will distribute them to 9 Black Hawk Medevac units for deployment. The Medevac crews will not be burdened with having to re-package cigars and are provided a rugged and convenient method to deploy your cigars. Everything is done and ready for the troops.

*View* the CRS packaging process.

We will produce these as fast as we can as you can imagine the opportunities that the Medevac guys will provide are endless.

*Become A Member of The CRS Platoon*

Join Anytime!

Membership requires a donation of $25 and 30 cigars to help us pay for packaging, shipping, goodies and cutters. In return for your donation you may proudly display the CRS Platoon sig tag below and receive an 8 1/2 X 11 certificate that acknowledges your generous support of the troops. This certificate will be delivered electronically as a PDF file. Soon, we will announce how you can earn a promotion in the CS Platoon.

*Join the CRS Platoon today!*

Mail your cigar donations and M.O. payable to:
Fred Tolson
4101 E. Louisiana Ave.
Suite 500
Denver, CO 80246

Be sure to include your CS nick and the words, "CRS Platoon" along with your cigars.

*Please note*: We ask that you send Robusto size cigars to help us standardize our packaging and to allow the CRS to fit the troops pockets.

Please consider sending a personal note to thank the troops. We will make copies to include in your CRS packages.

*Duty Roster*

When we receive your donation you will be added to the Duty Roster. The roster will be continuously updated and we will monitor the display of the CRS Platoon sig tag and violations will be reported to the mods.

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Members*
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Moglman
glking

*Questions?*

Please PM macms with any questions. *Do not* contact the Medevac crew. Thanks.

.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You and your crew are TRUE patriots. You don't just talk the talk, you walk the walk. What you guys do is wonderful, I doubt morale has every been as high before you guys started taking care of the troops with cigars. I'm proud to be your friend, Fred and the rest of your team.

Hit these men with some RG, guys and gals. :tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

You know I'm in Fred. I will have the cigars and the donation to you early next week.


----------



## lawdog_13 (May 8, 2008)

Fred,

Awesome idea and a great way to reach out to the troops! I wish I had a Blackhawk, but I prefer traveling on the ground anyway. :tu
CPT Mac


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Let's roll! Sign up and send 'em in so we can get 'em packed and to the troops way out front.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Moglman said:


> Let's roll! Sign up and send 'em in so we can get 'em packed and to the troops way out front.


:tpd: Scott always says it first and always says it best:tu


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

An opportunity to get sticks out to the grunts who hump the rucks and have boots on the ground. Cigars smoke great and help kill the smell of their own stink....I kid you not.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great idea!

The troop support guys here are just the best. No question the best!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What is an appropriate greeting to the troops in our thank you notes? I'm a little dumb today.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

khubli said:


> What is an appropriate greeting to the troops in our thank you notes? I'm a little dumb today.


Suggestion:

Hi my name is Al and I want to thank you for your service from the bottom of my heart.

Just an idea.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

khubli said:


> What is an appropriate greeting to the troops in our thank you notes?





ahc4353 said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> Hi my name is Al and I want to thank you for your service from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> Just an idea.


_What if your name's not Al?_

Fred - I'm in!
Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 3930 7982


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

khubli said:


> What is an appropriate greeting to the troops in our thank you notes? I'm a little dumb today.


Al's suggestion is appropriate. I would also suggest that you simply say what you believe. I received an email today from the sandbox.

_"...Packages arrived safely, they look great. I guess I'm weird, but the first thing I did when I opened the boxes was read the letters..."_

That says a lot about the importance of your words. There are never too few or to many words it seems. It may be as simple as holding a piece of paper that you once held. :2


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

macms said:


> _"...Packages arrived safely, they look great. I guess I'm weird, but *the first thing I did when I opened the boxes was read the letters..*."_


:tu

If that does not make you want to take the time to write a letter nothing will 

Take the time, 5 minutes is all it takes !

Chas


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great idea! :tu

I'm in. It may take a week or so to accumulate that many robustos. Supporting the troops is the very least we can do for all they do for us.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

LOVE THE IDEA. I;m in! will start counting stix tomorrow!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *What if your name's not Al?*
> 
> Fred - I'm in!
> Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7494 3930 7982


I'm not even going to respond to that. Some guys are such tools!

khubli,

From the heart is always best. Because of these men and women as well as all of those who have gone before them (many on this board) you live in, even with it's faults, a great great country.

Take a close look around you at what you have and the freedoms you enjoy. Then just type what your heart tells you to.

I travel a lot with my sons and see troops at rest areas that are just getting ready to leave as well as some who have just come home. What I do is walk up, shake their hand and say, Thank You. Just that, nothing more. You would be amazed at the response I get. These people just want to know that we appreciate what they do. Even the smallest gesture seems to make a big difference.

Al


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*New CRS Packaging*

We have made changes to the CRS packaging.

Please take a look and give us your feedback. Thanks.

New CRS Packaging


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fred,

Great idea, again.

When do the first ones leave the bunker?

Al


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: New CRS Packaging*



macms said:


> We have made changes to the CRS packaging.
> 
> Please take a look and give us your feedback. Thanks.
> 
> New CRS Packaging


just like the last one, the pic doesn't show for me. How about a url direct to the pic?

I'm using firefox, btw


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: New CRS Packaging*



vstrommark said:


> just like the last one, the pic doesn't show for me. How about a url direct to the pic?
> 
> I'm using firefox, btw


That is odd Mark. I also use FireFox and it worked for me. I wonder why?

Maybe a computer geek can shed some light on it for us.

All the best,
Al


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: New CRS Packaging*



ahc4353 said:


> That is odd Mark. I also use FireFox and it worked for me. I wonder why?
> 
> Maybe a computer geek can shed some light on it for us.


That interesting. Thanks Al. Dunno why neither page loads the pics for me. I can look at the page source tomorrow to see what it is or just run over to w3.com to see what errors pop up.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: New CRS Packaging*



vstrommark said:


> That interesting. Thanks Al. Dunno why neither page loads the pics for me. I can look at the page source tomorrow to see what it is or just run over to w3.com to see what errors pop up.


So you are a geek. 

Sorry.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

*Re: New CRS Packaging*

FF doesn't work for me either, so try IE for now.

Great job on the new packaging Fred!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is a link that will work with FireFox

New CRS Packaging FireFox compatible


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

That is GREAT! Club Stogie sure is much more than another internet cigar forum! Makes me proud to be a member, and to be able to do my small part to help out! BRAVO!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Duty Roster*

When we receive your donation you will be added to the Duty Roster. The roster will be continuously updated and we will monitor the display of the CRS Platoon sig tag and violations will be reported to the mods.

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Members*
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Have a pkg on it's way from Taboo Fred for my contibution, also PM sent to you.......Dave


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Delivery confirmation # 01038555749400060649


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Delivery confirmation # 01038555749400060649


*We got The OG FOG!!!* :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bump for the late night/early morning folks. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Let me know when my stuff gets there Fred.:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Let me know when my stuff gets there Fred.:tu


The troops will be home before that happens.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.freesmileys.org


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

Bump

I'm giving my bag of cigars to Fred tomorrow.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*CRS Platoon*

is excited to announce
a new CRS Platoon partner


www.cigarcaddy.com​
_Cigar Caddy has always supported our troops and when we heard about the CRS Platoon, we immediately wanted to support this great effort. Cigar Caddy is initially *donating 200 Cigar Humidor 10 Stick Caddys*, *cigar cutters* and the *NEW Humidor Fluid* to the CRS Platoon for deployment to C6-101st AVN REGT MEDEVAC.

Our men and women deserve the very best and all of us at Cigar Caddy are pleased to join with the members of Club Stogie in accomplishing this.

Warmest regards,

*Jamie Haggard*
CEO Cigar Caddy_

http://www.cigarcaddy.com/products/10_stick/
​
*The bottom compartment contains goodies, a cutter & lighter and your letters to the troops.

The top layer will have 5 of your great cigars snuggled beneath the humi device to keep them fresh and protected for weeks.*

*Our new partnership with Cigar Caddy has allowed us to completely re-designed our CRS package and eliminate the vacuum sealed bag. Now everything is sealed inside this Mission Ready 10 cigar case!*

*The cigar humidor 10 stick is waterproof and the Cigar case is crushproof and they float.*
*Keep Cigars moist and fresh for weeks with this Cigar case.*
*Cost effective and easy re-loads!*
*Greatly reduces shipping and handling costs!*

_Today I had the pleasure to meet Jamie Haggard, CEO of Cigar Caddy. Jamie immediately recognized the generosity and loyal support of the troops by the members of Club Stogie. He explained Cigar Caddy's MILITARY 5-STICK program and shared stories from the sandbox which made me even more excited by the opportunities we would now provide.

Of course no visit would be complete without gifting cigars and we did. Unfortunately, time would not permit smoking a cigar, but we did talk about the best way to accomplish our goals and other exciting troop support ideas.

I cannot thank Jamie enough for his generous gift of support to our troops. IMO, this will allow us to provide the finest packaging and protection for your cigars that has ever been provided to our troops in the sandbox. Crew Chief's can now drop CRS in flight to remote and mobile forces without having to land!

Fellow gorillas Cigar Caddy has earned our support! They have a great product, stand behind every sale and have provided us with a tremendous opportunity for our troops. I'm personally asking you to please support Cigar Caddy.

macms_

*Become A Member of The CRS Platoon*

*Membership* requires a donation of $25 and 30 cigars to help us pay for shipping and goodies. In return for your donation you may proudly display the CRS Platoon sig tag and receive an 8 1/2 X 11 certificate that acknowledges your generous support of the troops. This certificate will be delivered electronically as a PDF file.

*Join now to be included in our roster.*

A copy of our roster is included in every CRS Mission Ready 10 count case.

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Members*
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
Old Sailor
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4

.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

PM Sent to sign up! :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks to (Jamie) Cigar Caddy, this is a wounderful thing you are doing. I am humbled and in awe of the absolute gererosity of this group and the cigar community as a whole. There are no more deserving than our brave men and women of the armed forces deployed in harm's way.:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Would there be any way some Club Stogie stickers could be affixed to the top of these bad boys! :ss that would totally kick tail.....


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

macms said:


> *CRS Platoon Members*
> 
> .


dude. You so need to add me to the list


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fred,

My effort to get 100 gorillas to write a note to the troops failed. 500 views and less than 30 letters. As I said in that thread please feel free to use my letter as many times as needed to get a note in the hands of all troops that need it. It will be an honor to me to thank as many soldiers as I can.

Thank you to Cigar Caddy for their support!! I would like to have a cigar with Mr. Haggard and thank him in person one day.

Al


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. That's all I can say about this generosity. Thank you Cigar Caddy!!! This makes me want to trade in my box out of support.

Fred, tomorrow you'll get some stuff from me. Hopefully I can get my kids to write a letter or two as well.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> dude. You so need to add me to the list


dude. next update! I'm sorry I left you off of the last one Mark. :hn



ahc4353 said:


> Fred,
> 
> My effort to get 100 gorillas to write a note to the troops failed. 500 views and less than 30 letters. As I said in that thread please feel free to use my letter as many times as needed to get a note in the hands of all troops that need it. It will be an honor to me to thank as many soldiers as I can.
> 
> ...


Actually, you did succeed Al. You got those who wanted to do this and these are the important ones. :tu



Opusfxd said:


> Wow. Just wow. That's all I can say about this generosity. Thank you Cigar Caddy!!! This makes me want to trade in my box out of support.
> 
> Fred, tomorrow you'll get some stuff from me. Hopefully I can get my kids to write a letter or two as well.


Tomorrow David. Long ashes all around! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Fred, you can use my letter as many times s you see fit also.:ss


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Today, I had one of the best days that I can remember. It this day and age of the "Me" generation, I was treated to an enlightening conversation with a truly great American. The generosity of the CRS Platoon has been sincere and well appreciated by the troops I'm sure. But, I don't think they can really appreciate the effort that Fred puts in to keeping this organization running. He does it proudly and never with an expectation of thanks. I saw passion in his eyes that was devoted to helping our boys in harm's way. I remember thinking on the way home, that I want my young son to meet Fred Tolson some day so that he can learn about modesty, unselfishness, and what it's like to really love your country. I consider myself lucky to have met him.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow is all I can say. I just consider myself the delivery boy. You guys are the ones making this happen. Fred has always been a stand up guy from his first reply to my pm. I know he puts great pride in everything he does and it shows. Today I told my commander about the progress and he's real excited. Going to take a printout to the platoon meeting today and let everyone see how far this has gone. Mr.Haggard I'll be sending something out to you within the week. Thanks everyone for putting so much into this. Can't wait to see the faces of the guys we drop these cigars off too. :ss


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Fred, you can use my letter as many timess you see fit also.:ss


 :tpd: Me too


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Cigar Caddy said:


> Today, I had one of the best days that I can remember. It this day and age of the "Me" generation, I was treated to an enlightening conversation with a truly great American. The generosity of the CRS Platoon has been sincere and well appreciated by the troops I'm sure. But, I don't think they can really appreciate the effort that Fred puts in to keeping this organization running. He does it proudly and never with an expectation of thanks. I saw passion in his eyes that was devoted to helping our boys in harm's way. I remember thinking on the way home, that I want my young son to meet Fred Tolson some day so that he can learn about modesty, unselfishness, and what it's like to really love your country. I consider myself lucky to have met him.


You stated it well, Jamie, regarding Fred's commitment and humility. Fred called me up specifically to say how generous you are, and I can't tell you how much I appreciate your contributions as well. Nobody puts as much effort, heart and love into this as Fred, and in the end every single cigar contributing Gorilla deserves the utmost praise, as we cannot do enough for our men and women in harms way. Let's get packing.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SALUTES to Fred & Jamie!!!:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*CRS Update*

Packaging of CRS has begun.

*View Pictures*
Copies of your letters are not shown, but are included.

Flat Rate APO boxes will hold 5 CRS packages.
Each CRS package weighs an average of 1 lb 7 oz.
Total weight for 1 APO Flat Rate with 5 CRS packages = 7 lb 4 oz (Average)

Cost per Flat Rate APO box = $9.90

Labels, postage and PS Form 2976-A (Customs form) are calculated and printed using the USPS Shipping Assistant.

*CRS Duty Roster*

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Members*
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker

*JOIN TODAY*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Fantastic!!:tu:tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump for the Troops


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Fantastic!!:tu:tu


What happened, you have a bowel movment?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> What happened, you have a bowel movment?


 :gn:gn


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Smokes going out today DC 0103 8555 7493 6301 7520

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*1st CRS shipment is ready to go! Check it out.*

View pictures

I wish we could all be there to see the smiles on there faces. You guys have done a wonderful thing. :tu :u

Thank you for supporting the troops and this effort.

*CRS Duty Roster *

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Members*
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker
gnufu

*JOIN TODAY*


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great work everyone!! :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Man can't wait to drop them things off. Good job Fred putting it all together and everyone supporting this. Hopefully I can get some good pics giving them out. Plus some new board members. :tu


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Fred:

Package to you out today:

DC: 0302 0980 0002 8834 5321


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice pics!! That is great!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is just so awesome!!!

Bruce said he is going to try and get a photo or two. :ss

Great job Fred.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW, that is great. Now stop hogging all the fun and put us to work. I'm out of town this weekend but ready for duty next week.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Below is the information sheet currently included in CRS. As you see your CS nick is listed. I'm wondering if anyone would like to list there name and perhaps an email address to allow men to contact them? We could provide 2 lines per sig for this purpose. This information would never be posted on CS or elsewhere, only on this info sheet. Your thoughts?

Other suggestions, edits?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> Below is the information sheet currently included in CRS. As you see your CS nick is listed. I'm wondering if anyone would like to list there name and perhaps an email address to allow men to contact them? We could provide 2 lines per sig for this purpose. This information would never be posted on CS or elsewhere, only on this info sheet. Your thoughts?


Looks good Fred. e-mail would be ok with me.

PS. You are up early. :ss


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, awesome job Fred. I have to be a part of this, will be sending out my application tomorrow.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great Fred.

Name and email sounds like a great idea.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Makes me proud to be a Club Stogian! Hoorah for our team!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Package on the way.

Thanks again.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Looks great Fred.
> 
> Name and email sounds like a great idea.


 :tpd::tu:tu


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great Fred!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*rockyr* sent a box of RP Sun Grown, 20 great cigars and a thoughtful letter for the troops. :tu
(He also sent me a 98' unfarnished 898 Party. Thank you very much David.)

My camera was kaput for a bit so I couldn't post all the pics I wanted to. All of the CRS Platoon members are exceptionally generous and have sent quality cigars, cutters, lighters, humi packs, etc. Thank you men. Another shipment of CRS will go out Monday morning. (8/4)

*JOIN THE CRS PLATOON!*

*This* is what we do!

Here's a couple of *your bunkers*. :ss

Did someone say *candy and snacks*? :chk Many of you guys donated amazing and plentiful goodies! :tu

These bins are sitting on full bins below them.

*10-Stick* and there is another large stack behind this one!

*Thank you again for your generous support of the troops. You may have become numb to this oft repeated phrase, but never forget that many, many troops have said this and will say this everytime they light one of our cigars.* :u :tu

These pictures show a lot of love for the men, but it will be gone within 45 days. Please consider joining the CRS Platoon so that we can keep putting smiles on the faces of the guys humping "battle rattle".

I post pics and galleries because I want you to be able to share in this experience as much as possible. If it's to much let me know. Oh hell, you know I will anyway. :r :r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Love the pics- there can NEVER be too many!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow it still amazes me. Hopefully in the next few days we will get the first shipment in. Thanks guys for all you do. It makes it a lot easier for all of us over here. I'm just happy that my company will get your smokes and cigar caddy 's out to places the mail doesn't even go. Hopefully we will get alot of good photos and new members. Love the pictures Fred! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Double salutes to Sgt Adams for doing your part! Stay safe, fly low and come home soon!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok guys the first 20 are in! I refreshed all of them with solution and started to send them out. I've also given one to the chaplain as he flies out to certain sites to talk with soldiers after loses in their unit. He always stops by to get a few but now he'll be able to carry 10. I was going to take pictures but Fred has already done a good job of that. :tu I think now the only thing to do is let them speak for themselves. :ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

40 more *CRS CigarCaddys* packed and ready to ship 8/4/08! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

macms said:


> 40 more *CRS CigarCaddys* packed and ready to ship 8/4/08! :ss


Thats awesome...:tu


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Fred,

How many cigars do you store at any given time?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

shvictor said:


> Thats awesome...:tu


:tpd:


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

¡Caramba!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Cigar Caddy said:


> Fred,
> 
> How many cigars do you store at any given time?


From a high of over 3700 cigars to...well zero! Usually at least one 120 qt coolerdor full to partially full at any given time. At the moment we have about 2 full 120 qt due to the recent CRS membership contributions.

We have three 120 qt for short term storage and a walk-in humi for mass storage. This is only used when we hold raffles, auctions, etc. where the prizes exceed 1000 + cigars. Cigars are shared with newcigarz and bazookajoe.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Figured I'd start giving some daily updates. I received another package today.

Total recvd: 25
Total given out: 12
Total left: 13

I'm on 2nd up tomorrow but weather is going to be bad. Hopefully the next day I'll fly and get some pics. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

_(I also posted this in the Bomb thread)_

Bruce,

It is the CRS Platoon's honor to participate with you in deploying our CRS Cigar Caddys to our brave troops.

Your gifts will be proudly displayed in my office so that when others ask I can tell them about you brave men and women who fly in harms way to provide aid and comfort to our wounded.

*This would not have been possible without the generous and unwavering support of the members of the CRS Platoon who share in this tribute. Thank you men.*

On behalf of the CRS Platoon, we thank you for this honor.

*Official Shadow DUSTOFF Unit Coin*
(2 sided coin stored inside a protective case.)

*Official Shadow DUSTOFF Shoulder Sleeve Patch*
(This has a velcro back that is attached to a uniform (pictured) and allows for the patch to be removed.)

*Shadow DUSTOFF T-shirt*
(Shown is the back. Unit logo on the front)

*U.S. Flag and certificate signed by the crew*


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

That is just plain awesome:tu

Well deserved too


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

macms said:


> _(I also posted this in the Bomb thread)_
> 
> Bruce,
> 
> ...


Wow, what an honor.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Wow, what an honor.


Well Deserved Fred! :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

There are no superlatives......


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

You deserve it, Fred. Good work.


----------



## MNSmoker (Jan 28, 2008)

Fred, that is one of the coolest things I've ever seen on CS. Congrats, and it is very well deserved.


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

I know that Fred will always display it proudly!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

I posted in the cigar bomb forum as well. Just thought I'd let all the CRS platoon know that your time is coming. :tu Plus its my 100 post and I figured why not use it in here.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2200 local 05Aug08

Bad weather all day. No flights but tomorrow the weather clears.

Total recvd: 25
Total given out: 12
Total left: 13


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> 2200 local 05Aug08
> 
> Bad weather all day. No flights but tomorrow the weather clears.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*SteveDMatt is the soldiers friend.* :u

116 cigars and a $40 donation. Steve again demonstrates his unwavering and generous support of the troops. Thank you my friend. :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*CRS Duty Roster*

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Membe*rs
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
Cigar Caddy
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker
Mr.Maduro
gnufu
Ormonster


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2240 local 06Aug08

Weather still not good in some area's. Did fly to Jalabad and gave out 2. Its funny because guys try to give it back to me like its mine. Guess we're just not used to getting something so nice. Have pictures I'll post tomorrow. 

Total recvd: 25
Total given out: 14
Total left: 11


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool honor Fred! Well deserved.

SSG Adams, keep up the awesome work! Thank you.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok guys here are the two pics I took. Hopefully the looks on these guys faces will change when everyone figures out the program. Both of these guys tried to hand them back to me like it was mine. Then I had to yell over aircraft noise that it's their's now. Thats when the real smile came out. Next time I'll take a picture after I tell them. :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2140 local 07Aug08

Sgt.Silk was flying today and gave 3 out so far. Tonight more may go out. He has 2 with him. Trying to spread the first batch out too all the sites we can. So we can get the word out.

Total recvd: 25
Total given out: 17
Total left: 8


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OUTSTANDING!!!!!:chk:chk


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

I think we all see to see a photo of Sergeant Adams!!!!!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2230 local 08Aug08

Well today was a slow day so a good day. As of right now guys are out flying picking up wounded. They have 2 with them so numbers might change tomorrow. Tomorrow I'll get a good pic of myself with the cigar caddys. Until then I'm going to put a pic up from waynat where we had 13 wounded. I'm in the one piece tan flight suit.

Total recvd: 25
Total given out: 17
Total left: 8


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Good work! Take care and God bless you and the entire unit :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Good work! Take care and God bless you and the entire unit :tu


Amen


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Good work! Take care and God bless you and the entire unit :tu





macms said:


> Amen


well said


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2000 local 09Aug08

First up flew a little bit this morning and handed out some CRS goodness :tu

Total recvd: 25
Total given out: 16
Total left: 9


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2350 local 10Aug08

Flew today and handed out 2. No pics because I was in a hurry to get out there. Also received 40 more caddys today. Will be sending out 10 a piece to our two other team sites. Thanks guys :tu

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 18
Total left: 47


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome!!:ss:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

God I love it when a plan works! :ss :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

macms said:


> God I love it when a plan works! :ss :ss


It's all in the leadership! :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

macms said:


> God I love it when a plan works! :ss :ss


:tpd: - this is incredible! Thanks for the pics and updates!!!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2117 local 11Aug08

No flights today due to dust storms. Did give 3 out at the hospital to guys I think really deserve to smoke. Was not allowed to take photo's due to hospital policy. It really made my day to see their faces. :tu

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 21
Total left: 44


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> 2117 local 11Aug08
> 
> No flights today due to dust storms. Did give 3 out at the hospital to guys I think really deserve to smoke. Was not allowed to take photo's due to hospital policy. *It really made my day to see their faces.* :tu
> 
> ...


And this made my day. Thank you Bruce for everything your doing! :tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

macms said:


> And this made my day. Thank you Bruce for everything your doing! :tu


:tpd:Thank you for your efforts and the updates


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2224 local 12Aug08

Was off duty today but our guys flew all day. 8 were handed out and 10 went to Salerno. Be on duty soon and hopefully get some more pics. 

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 39
Total left: 21


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2255 local 13Aug08

Was off duty today again but our first up did fly. 4 were handed out.

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 43
Total left: 17

Also going to put some pics up we are doing for Jamie (Cigar Caddy). Figure you guys should see a few right :ss









Sgt.Silk


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Dam boys, you travel in style!! *:ss

Thanks for the pics and updates. And thank you for making all of this possible. To see you guys with smiles on your faces is a wonderful thing.

Be safe.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

AWESOME PICS........AIRBORNE!!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Enough to make an old guys eyes water.

(Not mine, as I'm not old, but if I was old.......)


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

hotreds said:


> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:tpd: yep!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great job and thanks for sharing the pics:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Enough to make an old guys eyes water.
> 
> (Not mine, as I'm not old, but if I was old.......)


Sure...


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*CRS Duty Roster*

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Membe*rs
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
Cigar Caddy
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker
Mr.Maduro
gnufu
Ormonster
WarMace


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Locked and loaded.... :gn:ss:tu:u


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2245 local 14Aug08

Was on second up today and only did a training flight. Trying to train a new guy how to fly. Silk did make a couple of trips this morning but I forgot to load the aircraft do to other issues I had to deal with. Then he made a quick flight and didn't get to give out the 2 he had with him. Tomorrow is a new day and hopefully some new pics. :ss Thanks again guys for your support

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 43
Total left: 17


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> 2255 local 13Aug08
> 
> Also going to put some pics up we are doing for Jamie (Cigar Caddy). Figure you guys should see a few right :ss


Bruce and his friend deserved these more then anyone I can think of. We were glad to contribute. I'm forwarding these photos on to a few cigar manufacturers so we can hopefully get some more cigars to give out. Thanks for the photos Bruce!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Sgt.Silk


My neighbor's 8 y.o. girl says "he's cute, but he shouldn't use guns"

:r Sorry Sgt Silk, but now my neighbor girl has a crush on you :tu


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> My neighbor's 8 y.o. girl says "he's cute, but he shouldn't use guns"
> 
> :r Sorry Sgt Silk, but now my neighbor girl has a crush on you :tu


So does my wife. I guess this will be the last time you guys see me on the site.......


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Sgt.Silk


I didn't realize you guys ran missions with JROTC?


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea he is our little sweetheart. Now if he will just go through puberty


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Is it really legal to send him cigars? I'm guessing he has to start now to get leave confirmed in time for prom. :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Yea he is our little sweetheart. Now if he will just go through puberty


I bet he's the only NCO who could not buy his own beer at his promotion ceremony. :r


----------



## Sgt Silk (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey 
I may only be 23, but I read at a 24 year old level. I am hoping that with each day of combat experiences and fine cigars that my ever elusive pubic hair will eventually grow in. I will keep you all posted. More pics of my jailbait ass to follow....


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Sgt Silk said:


> Hey
> I may only be 23, but I read at a 24 year old level. I am hoping that with each day of combat experiences and fine cigars that my ever elusive pubic hair will eventually grow in. I will keep you all posted. More pics of my jailbait ass to follow....


:r:r:r gasp gasp gasp :r:r:r

can't breath ... laughing too hard :r:r:r

Dude, you are one funny guy! I'm bombing the hell out of you when you get back stateside.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Don't let him BS you he only reads at a 19 year old level. Plus with Prom coming up he has been pretty busy. 

2130 local 15Aug08
Flights today were nothing I'd like to talk about to be honest. It gets kinda old seeing the same things every time. Wondering about his family and the heartache. Guess everyone has a job though. Four caddys were given out and they deserve to smoke every cigar.


Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 47
Total left: 18


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Don't let him BS you he only reads at a 19 year old level. Plus with Prom coming up he has been pretty busy.


Good for him!

Maybe the unit should pool its resources and get him on of these:
http://www.gagsandgoods.com/index.php?productID=337&PHPSESSID=4e7...950e38f091f974b2568cbda11

Just sayin ... :r

Seriously - I'm glad that you all are able to maintain a sense of humor amidst such dangerous and emotional conditions


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Good for him!
> 
> Maybe the unit should pool its resources and get him on of these:
> http://www.gagsandgoods.com/index.php?productID=337&PHPSESSID=4e7...950e38f091f974b2568cbda11
> ...


I need one of those for the top of my head!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Good for him!
> 
> Maybe the unit should pool its resources and get him on of these:
> http://www.gagsandgoods.com/index.php?productID=337&PHPSESSID=4e7...950e38f091f974b2568cbda11
> ...


 :r:r:r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

0022 local 17Aug08
Today the call came at 0630 in the morning and did not stop all day. I flew all day and gave out 8 caddys. On the first mission I turned my camera on and it died on me. Oh well there is always next time. As for yesterdays mission we had a reporter on board. His article http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/429210.aspx

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 55
Total left: 10


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Keep up the good work Bruce!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> 0022 local 17Aug08
> Today the call came at 0630 in the morning and did not stop all day. I flew all day and gave out 8 caddys. On the first mission I turned my camera on and it died on me. Oh well there is always next time. As for yesterdays mission we had a reporter on board. His article http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/429210.aspx
> 
> Total recvd: 65
> ...


and a damn fine article it is.


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you Bruce and your friends.


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> and a damn fine article it is.


If I may quote the last paragraph:

*The Bible commands us not to grow weary in doing good. If the dead could speak, I believe they'd agree. saying, "don't let our sacrifices amount to nothing." We can honor our fallen by finishing the fight.and by never forgetting what these heroes stood for.

*Damn fine indeed :tu

Thank you all,

Chas


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

0002 local 18Aug08
Guys flew a couple of missions today and gave out four caddys. http://www.cbn.com/cbnnews/429210.aspx

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 59
Total left: 6


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

I should have a medium sized box out to Fred a week from Monday once my marathon shifts for the Hood-To-Coast relay is completed (running the EOC for the event).


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2236 local 18Aug08
Busy day today. 6 caddys were given out. We are winchester at this time.

Total recvd: 65
Total given out: 65
Total left: 0


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> I should have a medium sized box out to Fred a week from Monday once my marathon shifts for the Hood-To-Coast relay is completed (running the EOC for the event).


Other than the part about the medium-sized box, I have no earthly idea what this means. But Mark? It sounds damn impressive.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> 2236 local 18Aug08
> Busy day today. 6 caddys were given out. We are winchester at this time.
> 
> Total recvd: 65
> ...


Now that I'm back, you will have incoming. Sorry for the winchester.  Re-supply schedule will prevent this in the future. :tu


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Other than the part about the medium-sized box, I have no earthly idea what this means. But Mark? It sounds damn impressive.


Hood-To-Coast is a team relay race, if i remember correctly it's 190 miles in oregon or washington.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright men we are back in the fight! Received 15 caddys in today. This time there will be pictures. (I'll charge the battery in my cam)

Total recvd: 80
Total given out: 65
Total left: 15


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2315 27Aug08

Glad to see everyone is excited as I am. Do too numbers Sgt.Silk and I will be giving out caddys when we are on duty. I want to start getting some good pics for you guys.

Total recvd: 80
Total given out: 65
Total left: 15


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome!!:tu:tu


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1100 30Aug08

Flew yesterday and gave out 2 caddys. Took some pics while flying as well.

Total recvd: 80
Total given out: 67
Total left: 13









He looks like a rocket scientist huh? This is me trying to give him a cigar caddy. Just wanted to show you the reaction. Most army guys are like what do I have to sign or who is it for


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

awesome pics


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks 4 the pix! As above, "awesome" is the word!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

JUST AWESOME!!!:tu:tu


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

rrplasencia said:


> awesome pics





hotreds said:


> Thanks 4 the pix! As above, "awesome" is the word!





Old Sailor said:


> JUST AWESOME!!!:tu:tu


I agree; Awesome just Awesome :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

The flying photos are great but, those top two, what can one say to that.

Thanks Bruce.

God Bless you and all service men and women.

Hurry home.


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are pics that keep us going. Thanks for everything you do Bruce!


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> 1100 30Aug08


Can you see me? I'm the one waving!

Great job, and with Snake there with you now you are going to be unstoppable! Way to go!


----------



## Sgt Silk (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted to thank eveyone for their support. We really enjoy delivering the cigars out here. Here is a pic of an in flight cigar delivery.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Man-o-man, the CRS forward units are taking names and handing out care packages. :tu

We all know that you guys hang your butts out on a daily basis, which makes your extra efforts to spread comfort far and wide even more amazing and even more admirable. Takes a special breed of caring individual to do what you guys are doing. Respect and admiration seem such small words compared to your actions.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry about not updated more but I have this smoking habit thats getting out of control. Nothing like getting 3 to 4 smokes in. :ss 15 more caddys came in. Thanks Fred for sending and packaging them and of course I thank all of you for donating and making this happen. 

Total recvd: 95
Total given out: 80
Total left: 15


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

WE GOT HIT...

Today, as we were minding our own business, just calling in a MEDEVAC, we got hit. When the chopper arrived, one of the Camp Phoenix Medics, a Tiki Hut regular and our official carpenter, was whacked with a caddy and five nice smokes.

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

TikiHut27 said:


> WE GOT HIT...
> 
> Today, as we were minding our own business, just calling in a MEDEVAC, we got hit. When the chopper arrived, one of the Camp Phoenix Medics, a Tiki Hut regular and our official carpenter, was whacked with a caddy and five nice smokes.
> 
> CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??


No mercy, no quarter!!!! I love it! Now smoke em if ya got em soldier! :ss


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL well guess who dropped 2 off today in PHX as we call it. Was he the navy guy or the army medic? Man do I love giving caddys out  (now if I can remember to put a battery in my camera)


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> LOL well guess who dropped 2 off today in PHX as we call it. Was he the navy guy or the army medic? Man do I love giving caddys out  (now if I can remember to put a battery in my camera)


Air Force, actually.

Listen up, PHX is MY TURF. I don't want to have no turf wars happening here, but if I got to, there'll be a drive-by up BAF way. :gnCapische? I got muscle here, lots of grunts, you little chopper boys won't stand a chance in a knock-down, drag-out fight.:SM

:ss


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Boys,

Don't make me come out there and separate you two into separate countries!
:bn


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

TikiHut27 said:


> Air Force, actually.
> 
> Listen up, PHX is MY TURF. I don't want to have no turf wars happening here, but if I got to, there'll be a drive-by up BAF way. :gnCapische? I got muscle here, lots of grunts, you little chopper boys won't stand a chance in a knock-down, drag-out fight.:SM
> 
> Don't make me turn my hawk into this


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Don't make me turn my hawk into this


:r:r:r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1700 03Aug08
Forgot my camera a couple missions but finally got some pics this morning.

Total recvd: 95
Total given out: 85
Total left: 10


----------



## TikiHut27 (Apr 27, 2008)

OK, you can play in my yard, Mr. Helicopter man.


----------



## Sgt Silk (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Bruce, we could just start delivering cigar caddy's in this bad boy...I think this would end turf disputes...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Sgt Silk said:


> Hey Bruce, we could just start delivering cigar caddy's in this bad boy...I think this would end turf disputes...


Do those things come in "arrest me red"? Cuz if they did, well, I might open the piggy bank.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> 1700 03Aug08


When I need a smile I come to this thread. Pics like this makes me happy.

Thanks to all you guys for all you do.

Special thanks to Bruce for the photos.

God Bless you all.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> When I need a smile I come to this thread. Pics like this makes me happy.
> 
> Thanks to all you guys for all you do.
> 
> ...


It's very rare that I say this! But.......I agree with Al!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

gnukfu said:


> It's very rare that I say this! But.......I agree with Al!! :tu


 :r:r:r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1530 07Sep08
Gave out four caddys yesterday. My other pic of the receiving soldiers is not wanting to upload for some reason. Took pics because we flew in a sleet storm to get some guys and a dust storm for others.

Total recvd: 95
Total given out: 89
Total left: 06


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

i could take cool pics like that if i had my own helicopter :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

very cool pics! :tu please keep them coming.....:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Headed out...*

And 3 boxes of CRS CigarCaddys

*Thanks men for your support of the Troops!* :u


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

macms said:


> *Headed out...*
> 
> And 3 boxes of CRS CigarCaddys
> 
> *Thanks men for your support of the Troops!* :u


NICE!!!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

A1 :tu:tu:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Very nice looking ordinance there, Fred :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow thats what I call a resupply! :ss Thanks guys


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2305 10 Sep08
Gave out two caddys today. took a bunch of photo's for your enjoyment.

Total recvd: 95
Total given out: 91
Total left: 04


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great pics! :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

macms said:


> *Headed out...*
> 
> And 3 boxes of CRS CigarCaddys
> 
> *Thanks men for your support of the Troops!* :u


Great work Fred! :tu



newcigarz said:


> Great pics! :tu


:tpd: :u


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pics! I d/l them into my album then I make everyone look at them! :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I love these pictures! Keep them up please.


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. Were those all bases?


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes some of the pics are smaller bases. Received 5 more caddys today. Should be handing some out tomorrow.

Total recvd: 100!!!
Total given out: 91
Total left: 09


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2242 15Sep08

Total recvd: 110
Total given out: 93
Total left: 17

 Recieved 10 more caddys today. Going to post up more pics of some stuff as soon as photobucket stops being stupid.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Once again thanks for the updates, they always brighten my day :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok got photobucket working again. Figured I'd show you guys the process on my end. 









Boxes come in









Refresh caddy and make sure cigars are good. So far only 4 cigars have not made it. When I find one I throw it out and replace it with a new smoke.









Add one MEDEVAC sticker









Close the caddy back up









Caddy holding area









Right by the door!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome Bruce just awesome!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*CRS Duty Roster*

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Membe*rs
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
Cigar Caddy
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker
Mr.Maduro
gnufu
Ormonster
WarMace
Schnell987


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Fred - I'd like to present you with 9 new pledges for the CRS Platoon. The following fine examples of what CS is all about will soon be sending you beaucoup cigars in conjunction with the CRS Platoon Contest I'm running:

_mo
blurxp
dccraft
dpd6030
Kgoings
md4958
rrplasencia
rsamos
savor the stick


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Welcome to our newest members and thank you Vin for generous support of CRS! *

_mo
blurxp
dccraft
dpd6030
Kgoings
md4958
rrplasencia
rsamos
savor the stick

*CRS Duty Roster*

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Membe*rs
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
Cigar Caddy
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker
Mr.Maduro
gnufu
Ormonster
WarMace
Schnell987
_mo
blurxp
dccraft
dpd6030
Kgoings
md4958
rrplasencia
rsamos
savor the stick


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

0950 21Sep08

Sorry its been awhile since I've updated but its been kinda hectic lately. Welcome to all the new guys and thanks Vin for holding a great contest. 4 have been given out in the last 2 days. 2 went to PHX and 2 went to a little place in the middle of nowhere. Received 10 more caddys yesterday and I'm going to send them out to our other team sites. Figure there are some guys out there that can use some smokes and cases. Took a couple of pics but the guys turned on me last minute. Oh well stuff happens I guess.

Total recvd: 120
Total given out: 97
Total left: 23


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Been wondering how the 5 stick cases get refilled? Is there a trade in system? You know, kinda like they next time you see the guys you swap a empty for a full case?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

The troops are going to love these cigars!!

*4 Bundles of Tampa Sweethearts
received from schnell987 !!*

You can't count mister. :r :r  :chk


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Been wondering how the 5 stick cases get refilled? Is there a trade in system? You know, kinda like they next time you see the guys you swap a empty for a full case?


I'm sure Fred will take the "how do they get swaped out" question but the cases are 10 count not five. They are filled with five cigars so that other things can also be added.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Jamie is correct. These are 10 stick Cigar Caddys. When I make them up the bottom compartment is filled with goodies, cutter, matches, etc. I then add the foam pad and place 5 cigars, activate the humi, close and ship. SSG.Adams hands out these Caddys after inspecting for any damage that may have been incurred during shipment to him. He also adds a unit sticker on the top of the cigars.

We ship 1 gal zip-locks bags and bulk cigars so that he can re-supply some of the men with bulk cigars that they can then place in there Caddy's. SSG.Adams can expound on this as I'm sure there are many different circumstances that require creative solutions. Hope this helps.


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dang, if I would have known I would have got the ten count and not the 4 count. I suppose the troops will be happy either way. They should be on the way to you next week Fred.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

What you guys do is simply outstanding. Thanks one and all.

I'm waiting on a couple shipments, and I'll be sending out my first humble contribution. Hopefully before the week is out.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

The guys always keep the caddys given to them. I've had some try to give back empties. I always keep a bag of cigars in the aircraft so I can always resupply them. Sometimes they will even give me a list of special stuff they can use. On my next day off I go to the PX and get it. Then the next time I go I drop off more caddys, cigars, and any special requests. If you guys got any more questions I'd be happy to answer them. :tu


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Is this you?


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> The guys always keep the caddys given to them. I've had some try to give back empties. I always keep a bag of cigars in the aircraft so I can always resupply them. Sometimes they will even give me a list of special stuff they can use. On my next day off I go to the PX and get it. Then the next time I go I drop off more caddys, cigars, and any special requests. If you guys got any more questions I'd be happy to answer them. :tu


What other types of stuff do the troops want/need? I have some 5 stick caddys being shipped to me. Will those work for the troops too?


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> Is this you?


Yea I'm the guy on the right. On the left is Silk (Namlba should send him back in a week or so)


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

DPD6030 said:


> What other types of stuff do the troops want/need? I have some 5 stick caddys being shipped to me. Will those work for the troops too?


The 5 cigar caddys will work fine. I think your the first to get caddys as Jamie from cigar caddy usually supplies us. Where I drop stuff off at these guys like whatever they get. Usually its one of the big 3. Tobacco, Snacks, Toiletries


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

This thread needs to be a sticky. Didn't even notice it myself until Vin started his contest.

In any event ... *bump*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SSG.Adams said:


> The 5 cigar caddys will work fine. I think your the first to get caddys as Jamie from cigar caddy usually supplies us. Where I drop stuff off at these guys like whatever they get. Usually its one of the big 3. Tobacco, Snacks, Toiletries


Just a heads up SSG, next pkg from Fred may contain something special.:ss:ss


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Just a heads up SSG, next pkg from Fred may contain something special.:ss:ss


That would be affirmative sir! :ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

SSG.Adams said:


> Yea I'm the guy on the right. On the left is Silk (Namlba should send him back in a week or so)


Is he already on leave? I can't believe that you didn't get us an address so that we could bomb him while in the States (just to make him carry it all back)


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I did post up Silk was going on leave. We will be back in January thuough and you can send him all the coloring books you want.  As for my incoming I'm sure it will be something that is totally uncalled for. Club Stogie members have a habit of doing crazy things. :ss


----------



## Cigar Caddy (Jun 6, 2008)

SSG.Adams said:


> Well I did post up Silk was going on leave. We will be back in January thuough and you can send him all the coloring books you want.  As for my incoming I'm sure it will be something that is totally uncalled for. Club Stogie members have a habit of doing crazy things. :ss


Did he like his book? I was wondering if he kept it for himself or shared it with the other kids.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Cigar Caddy said:


> Did he like his book? I was wondering if he kept it for himself or shared it with the other kids.


He is still on leave till about the beginning of next month. His book is sitting on the cooledor and I'm going to have him post it as his first bomb :r


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

2355 29Sep08

Total recvd: 125
Total given out: 109
Total left: 16

Once again guys sorry for the long pause in between updates. I have received 15 more caddys. I shipped 10 out to one team site and 5 to the others. One of my crewchiefs also gave one away. I've started getting a little surplus again so I'm going into bigger distribution. Maybe a few less pics but the caddys will go to more soldiers. Still waiting on one of my guys from Sal to send some good pics though. Thanks again guys for making this happen. :tu


----------



## bvilchez (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey SSG ADAMS...i guess your crew must get around because i met a few soldiers that just came from Afghan (or so they said) and I gave them about 14 sticks and 2 of them had caddies with them. One even had the CS logo sticker on it!!!! They were happy to get resupplied. And I was happy to do so. Would've taken a pic but my camera was on the other side of the camp and i was at the LZ.

By the way looks like we're going to get a good 100-130 more individuals at my camp guys. Sticks will be gone before they even arrive!!!!!


But as always thanks for the support guys (and gals):tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*Welcome to our newest members and thank you Vin for generous support of CRS! *

_mo
blurxp
dccraft
dpd6030
Kgoings
md4958
rrplasencia
rsamos
savor the stick
sailchaser

*CRS Duty Roster*

*C6 101st Avn Regt Medevac*
SSG.Adams

*CRS Platoon Membe*rs
bazookajoe
newcigarz
papajohn67
tzaddi
macms
Cigar Caddy
jcarlton
Opusfxd
Old Sailor
Moglman
glking
hotreds
ahc4353
SteveDMatt
Fishbeadtwo
rockyr
massphatness
khubli
awsmith4
vstrommark
MNSmoker
Mr.Maduro
gnufu
Ormonster
WarMace
Schnell987
_mo
blurxp
dccraft
dpd6030
Kgoings
md4958
rrplasencia
rsamos
savor the stick
sailchaser


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

This is awesome Fred.

Welcome boys you have done yourselves and CS proud!!


Vin, one hell of an idea my friend. I say Vin gets a Silver Star for his recruitment efforts.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*5 boxes* of loose cigars going out tomorrow to fill up some empty coolers. :ss


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Way to keep em on their toes Fred! :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

macms said:


> *5 boxes* of loose cigars going out tomorrow to fill up some empty coolers. :ss


Great talking with you Fred, and trust me I'll take you up on the smoke offer when I come to visit. Thanks for keeping this thing rolling :tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1640 03Oct08

Total recvd: 150
Total given out: 119
Total left: 31

Alright guys received 25 caddys in the last few days. I gave 5 out to my guys at Jaf and complained about not getting any pics. I also had a mission redirected the other day and gave a box of 5 to guys at middle of nowhere fob. Was going to be given to the Sal guys but I'll give them some of the newest shipment. 15 came in today and I just made them ready to go. So hopefully I can get them out in the next few days. Thanks guys! :tu


----------



## WarMace (Jun 11, 2008)

macms said:


> *Welcome to our newest members and thank you Vin for generous support of CRS! *
> 
> _mo
> blurxp
> ...


Glad to see the list getting so long. At this rate, cigar caddies will be standard issue for our troops.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

*3 boxes *(15 CRS) going out 10/6/08

I spoke to Bruce this AM via satellite phone. I wish you could have heard him describe landing on the tops of mountains in the cold where a small band of brothers were hunkered down in a cave. He talked about handing out your cigars and letters and watching the disbelief on there faces. Bruce is known as the cigar man. He brings the love. I'm telling you this so that you know there are men that speak your names and on behalf of these men, thank you CRS platoon for everything you do for the troops. :u


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SSG Cigarman......I like that!:tu:tu:r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

macms said:


> *3 boxes *(15 CRS) going out 10/6/08
> 
> I spoke to Bruce this AM via satellite phone. I wish you could have heard him describe landing on the tops of mountains in the cold where a small band of brothers were hunkered down in a cave. He talked about handing out your cigars and letters and watching the disbelief on there faces. Bruce is known as the cigar man. He brings the love. I'm telling you this so that you know there are men that speak your names and on behalf of these men, thank you CRS platoon for everything you do for the troops. :u


 WOW! That is humbling, indeed!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1056 07Oct08

Total recvd: 150
Total given out: 128
Total left: 22

Fred it was good talking to you the other day. I thank all of you for making this happen. Like I told Fred you would not believe how much the guys love the caddys. I enjoy giving them out every time. I gave out some caddys the other days and did not get pictures of the gives but did get some pictures flying. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

As always, Bruce -- thanks for the pics, but even more so for what you do. God bless & stay safe.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome pics, Thanks for sharing! :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome pictures and all you do :tu


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

SSG Adams,
Thank you for all that you do to bring happiness to your fellow troops - our heroes. God Bless.
Kevin


----------



## DPD6030 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweet photos. I didn't know grass grew in the desert! Thanks for everything that you do!


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

Finally got some more pics up


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

1545 12Oct08

Total recvd: 165
Total given out: 130
Total left: 35

Forgot to carry a box with me to OE last night. Received 15 more caddys in today. Hope to get all of them out by next weekend :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Great Pics! :tu:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

In case anyone missed it, the CRS effort is being resupplied to the tune of nearly 3,300 cigars because of nine very unselfish guys who participated in a recent contest.

Click Me for more info

My hat is off to these stand up gorillas!


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> In case anyone missed it, the CRS effort is being resupplied to the tune of nearly 3,300 cigars because of nine very guys who participated in a recent contest.
> 
> Click Me for more info
> 
> My hat is off to these stand up gorillas!


Also hats off to you and your team for putting the contest together:tu:tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

sailchaser said:


> Also hats off to you and your team for putting the contest together:tu:tu


+1,000 (or so).

Also, kudos to Fred for dealing with what must have been a startling amount of incoming packages and making sure the troops get resupplied.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

sailchaser said:


> Also hats off to you and your team for putting the contest together:tu:tu


:tpd:

*I will be re-supplying 4 units today thanks to all of you brothers. Thank you for supporting the troops and thank you Vin for organizing this wonderful effort.

Your pal*

You have incoming Bruce and tell the Chaplain to get a wheelbarrow! :chk

*Thanks for the pics Bruce and please tell the guys we said, Thank you for all you men do.*


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Way to go Fred!! Nice way to spend a Sunday. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Great Pics!:ss:ss


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

0900 14Oct08

Total recvd: 165
Total given out: 143
Total left: 22

Sent 10 caddys and 1 loose box of cigars last night to Orgun E. Also have given out 3 here at Bagram to guys that want to meet the "Cigar guy". Hopefully I can get 5 more to one of the team sites today. Also sending boxes of loose cigars to them so they can put another 5 in the caddy after they pull the snacks.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Great pics and a salute for your efforts !:tu


----------



## SSG.Adams (Jun 28, 2008)

I will not be updating the crs platoon on CS anymore. If anyone would like to receive updates please e-mail me at [email protected] . Thanks for all your support guys. :ss


----------

